# Can you make Bubble Hash with Dry Trim?



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

I havent ever made bubble, but want to with my next harvest. It looked like you normally use the fresh or frozen trim? I want to try drying whole plants this time. To try and get a stronger smelling/better tasting product. Trying to slow down my dry time (was 5-7 days). I hear a 4 week cure would do the trick, but maybe a 10 day dry with leaves and then a 7 day cure Im hoping. So my trim will be dry for the hash... Thanks


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 27, 2010)

People usually use the leaves (trim) to make the hash, if the plant is a weak pheno, I assume you could use it and make more potent hash.
Tho the thing is pot is smoked when dried and cured, thats when its tru flavor comes out, like strawberry cough or blueberry.

Its the same psychology with making ice hash, to extract the trichome, the pot material has to be dried.

http://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2789.html

enjoy


----------



## businessmen (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh so you do use dry trim for bubble? Ok


----------



## Jer La Mota (Mar 28, 2010)

If the leaf crumbes into particles as you apply pressure, its good.
Buds are gonna take longer to dry/cure.
4 weeks seems to make sense depending on how big the plant/buds are.




businessmen said:


> I hear a 4 week cure would do the trick, but maybe a 10 day dry with leaves and then a 7 day cure Im hoping. So my trim will be dry for the hash... Thanks


Sounds right, good luck with that.


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 28, 2010)

I just freeze my fresh trim untill i have a lot then hash it, but wet or dry it still goes into icewater for mixing so i would guess its ok to use. but i would use fresh or frozen IMO


----------



## justparanoid (Mar 28, 2010)

I've made has using cured buds, everything gets frozen anyhow. Cold is the key. Use twice the amount of ice you think you should use. I've seen videos of people using fresh trim without freezing and they produced some nice hash.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so dry trim is ok?


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 28, 2010)

any trim with tric's.. on it is good but i would say fresh frozen is better. MASH AWAY!!!


----------



## nutfoot (Mar 28, 2010)

I have tried frozen trim and fresh trim and not noticed much difference.

the real difference IMO is how much ICE you put it in, and how long/how many times you mix it. 

-I use an electric mixer from a local thrift store for 5$
-put it about 2 thirds of a bag of ice with my trim into the 5 gallon bucket
-then mix for 15, leave for 15, add more ICE and repeat 4x
-it gives a nice yield, about 7 to 8 grams dry bubblehash each run of trim, but i only use the leaf bag and a 33 micron bag.

GL


----------



## Mongobud (Apr 5, 2010)

I made my bubble hash with dried trim and popcorn buds last time. This time I'm going to do it to fresh trim.

Last time it had a great spicy/chocolate taste...but a little harsh at the end of an exhale. Gonna see if fresh takes care of that problem.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Apr 5, 2010)

I was curious about the same thing, thanks for asking the question.

I currently have just over a qp of dried (not super dried, about the same moisture of weed) lemon skunk trim+buds. I am waiting for my Hashplant Haze and Mk Ultra to get done(should be with in a week or two) before i make bubble. How much trim do you guys usually start with before making a bash of hash, Keep in mind i would like a semi decent yield of hash, 20gs+.


----------



## justhavinago86 (May 26, 2013)

Michael Phelps said:


> I was curious about the same thing, thanks for asking the question.
> 
> I currently have just over a qp of dried (not super dried, about the same moisture of weed) lemon skunk trim+buds. I am waiting for my Hashplant Haze and Mk Ultra to get done(should be with in a week or two) before i make bubble. How much trim do you guys usually start with before making a bash of hash, Keep in mind i would like a semi decent yield of hash, 20gs+.


depending on how big your bags are mine are 20litres i use at least 200grams of leaf i wouldnt bother useing buds its just a waste of decent smoke. Out of a kilo of trim you should be getting at least 100grams of sticky icky its roughly 10% of what you use


----------



## Rumple (May 27, 2013)

Dried trim will work fine. Freeze it first.


----------



## jazlm (May 27, 2013)

In the past I have used the bubble ice technique, but was to messy and time consuming. Now I use the bags and make the hash from the Dry-Ice tech. I get a lot more yield in a shorter period of time. All you need is dry ice from your local grocery store. You can youtube this tech. Ir's sooooo easy and quick.

Peace bro.


----------



## NoN (Jun 14, 2020)

Frenchy Cannoli is the OG hashishin Godfather...
Dried trim/bud is key apparently, I have mates that insta-trim post harvest and freeze the wet trim...Results are a malleable hash putty/gum texture that smell and taste great, but hasn't got shit on potency of dried and cured material that you've then let soak in ice water before running your wash.
WASHING- 



PRESSING-


----------



## NoN (Jun 14, 2020)

NoN said:


> Frenchy Cannoli is the OG hashishin Godfather...
> Dried trim/bud is key apparently, I have mates that insta-trim post harvest and freeze the wet trim...Results are a malleable hash putty/gum texture that smell and taste great, but hasn't got shit on potency of dried and cured material that you've then let soak in ice water before running your wash.
> WASHING-
> 
> ...


Note to self, check dates of threads in future


----------



## xtsho (Jun 15, 2020)

NoN said:


> Frenchy Cannoli is the OG hashishin Godfather...
> Dried trim/bud is key apparently, I have mates that insta-trim post harvest and freeze the wet trim...Results are a malleable hash putty/gum texture that smell and taste great, but hasn't got shit on potency of dried and cured material that you've then let soak in ice water before running your wash.
> WASHING-
> 
> ...


Screw that hassle. Water, bags, straining, waste of time. Get a chunk of dry ice, a bucket, and a screen and be done with it.


----------

